# in attesa di responso



## sterrenzio

Buongiorno,
sono incerta sulla traduzione di "responso" che i dizionari traducono con "verdict". 

La frase è la seguente e fa parte della maschera di un SW medicale:

_numero degli esiti da inviare e in attesa di responso_

nombre des résultats à envoyer et en attente de verdict

Praticamente al medico arrivano delle immagini diagnostiche (gli "esiti") da interpretare. Di queste ce ne sarà un numero su cui ha già lavorato (e che sono solo da inviare) e altre ancora da interpretare (in attesa di responso).

Il punto è che "verdict" mi sembra un po' troppo giuridico... Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Eh sì, verdict mette i brividi  .
Direi "en attente de traitement"
Miaaaaou


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie come sempre, Matou.

Ma... se "responso" fosse una voce a sé, slegata dal contesto (es.: una voce del menù sulla quale cliccare che si chiami, semplicemente "responso"...) non la tradurresti come "verdict"?


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

résultat médical / diagnostic ?


----------



## sterrenzio

Purtroppo ho già utilizzato *résultat* e *diagnostic* è troppo specifico... credo che andrò con *réponse*!

Grazie comunque a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> _numero degli esiti da inviare e in attesa di responso_
> nombre des résultats à envoyer et en attente de verdict
> 
> Praticamente al medico arrivano delle immagini diagnostiche (gli "esiti") da interpretare. Di queste ce ne sarà un numero su cui ha già lavorato (e che sono solo da inviare) e altre ancora da interpretare (in attesa di responso).


 


sterrenzio said:


> Ma... se "responso" fosse una voce a sé, slegata dal contesto (es.: una voce del menù sulla quale cliccare che si chiami, semplicemente "responso"...) non la tradurresti come "verdict"?


Ciao Sterrenzio,
Ho cancellato la mia risposta di ieri perché temevo di avere confuso i termini . Non avevo - e tuttora non ho - capito se si trattasse di _numero degli esiti da inviare _*più*_ numero degli esiti in attesa ecc._ o _numero totale degli esiti da inviare e in attesa ..._ 
Oggi, a mente fresca, e dopo avere frugato in vari dizionari, avrei due osservazioni : esito si può tradurre con "réponse" e "responso" con "conclusion*s*" (insisto sul plurale) . ==> Nombre des réponses à envoyer et en attente de conclusions ?
Buona giornata .


----------



## sterrenzio

Amici, grazie a tutti del prezioso aiuto. In realtà ciò che rende la mia traduzione quasi impossibile è il fatto che i testi scritti dai softwaristi italiani sono imprecisi in partenza. Sto per chiedere loro di rivederli interamente e quindi, _pour l'instant_, quella in attesa di responso sono io!

Grazie e a prestissimo, è una promessa


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> In realtà ciò che rende la mia traduzione quasi impossibile è il fatto che i testi scritti dai softwaristi italiani sono imprecisi in partenza.


È mormale : anche loro lavorano (in parte) nel buio . Ci vorrebbe un softwarista medico e traduttore !
Buon pomeriggio !


----------



## sterrenzio

Eccomi di nuovo qua, forse con la soluzione in mano.
Alla fine del processo, il sistema genera un documento in pdf che in italiano è definito "esito" e che in francese tradurrò con "résultat", come suggerito da Vale. 
All'interno dell'esito/résultat, c'è una voce "responso" che tradurrò, come suggerito da Matou, come "conclusions" perché sotto questa voce seguono le azioni da intraprendere: controllo fra 12 mesi, fra 6 mesi, 15 giorni, ecc.
Grazie dunque a tutti!


----------

